
Visiting any other URL on Elon Musk's new x.com shows Y instead of X - tigre
Mildly interesting, could this be a reference to the X and Y chromosomes?<p>For example: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;x.com&#x2F;something
======
arkitaip
Elon Musk is the Adventure Time version of the Kwisatz Haderach.

